# Dyeing- Some more



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Had a fun day with yarn and dye.
Want to come and play?


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

:sm24: :sm24: Delicious!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Very pretty! I've only over-dyed some really ugly yarn I had using food color which turned out very well. It's fun to do.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Your dyeing looks great! I have dyed some more too but it’s all tangled up now. Trying to get it untangled and useable!
You did great!


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone, it really is fun.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hey, we are in the same state! Lovely yarn.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice! I too especially like the middle one.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful colors, well done.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So nice!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Well done. Beautiful colors.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Fun! Mardi Gras!


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Very pretty, love all of them. Um, what is the oven method for dyeing?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Love how all of your colors came out. I would love to come and play. Have fun without me! Lol


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I love the colors. Tell us more. Did you use "bare" yarn? Superwash? All wool? What type of dye?


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I could spend all day looking at everyone's beautifully dyed yarns, and yours are no exception! Soooooo pretty!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely colours


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> I love the colors. Tell us more. Did you use "bare" yarn? Superwash? All wool? What type of dye?


Superwash yarns don't take the dye - they are treated with a plastic coating to stop shrinkage in machine washing, so the dye slides off


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

spinninggill said:


> Superwash yarns don't take the dye - they are treated with a plastic coating to stop shrinkage in machine washing, so the dye slides off


Superwash yarns take dye just as good as any other wool. Dyeing superwash wool is no different. 
I, and many others, have dyed sock yarn very successfully.
I don't know what the process is to make a superwash wool yarn but it isn't coated with plastic. There are superwash rovings available for spinning.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

spinninggill said:


> Superwash yarns don't take the dye - they are treated with a plastic coating to stop shrinkage in machine washing, so the dye slides off


I just saw a ChemKnits Youtube video where she dyed bright yellow knitpicks superwash with black and purple food coloring. It did over-dye.She frequently uses KnitPicks bare superwash in her experiments. She's also done it with Gatorade. Check out the pretty result here: 




Maybe food grade dyes work better than chemical dyes? When she finishes the process the water is completely clear so all the color is in the yarn and nothing even comes out when she washes it at the end. Amazing.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

ChemKnits videos are great! I have watched all of them. She will start soon on commercial dyes such as Jacquard acid dyes. She did a kickstarter campaign in October and the videos from that are called Dyepot Weekly. Subscribe to her channel to get alerts for new videos. 
She has also dyed wool with Rit dyes and Tulip tie dyes. 
I recently overdyed some previously dyed yarn with some stripes with Jacquard acid dye on Lion Brand Sock Ease yarn that was originally Marshmallow colorway.
ETA This is the post on that yarn
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-518883-1.html


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> ChemKnits videos are great! I have watched all of them. She will start soon on commercial dyes such as Jacquard acid dyes. She did a kickstarter campaign in October and the videos from that are called Dyepot Weekly. Subscribe to her channel to get alerts for new videos.
> She has also dyed wool with Rit dyes and Tulip tie dyes.
> I recently overdyed some previously dyed yarn with some stripes with Jacquard acid dye on Lion Brand Sock Ease yarn that was originally Marshmallow colorway.
> ETA This is the post on that yarn
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-518883-1.html


Those socks are great. I love them. What a good idea. (and, interesting-I just looked at the yarn and it says it has aloe vera in it-still took dye well)


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> Those socks are great. I love them. What a good idea. (and, interesting-I just looked at the yarn and it says it has aloe vera in it-still took dye well)


I wasn't aware of the aloe vera, but it did take the dye well. It seems protein fiber and nylon take acid dyes well. Cellulose fibers need fiber reactive dyes, even though you can use them on wool. I'm not an expert at dyeing by any means, just a novice. I dyed the stripes with the black and I'm going to try knitting socks on my standard km.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful colours


----------

